# Saying Goodbye services



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I've just heard about a series of 'Saying Goodbye' services being held in Cathedrals all over the country over the next few months. They're for anyone of any faith or none to say goodbye to a baby who died at any stage during pregnancy, birth or in early life. Started by a couple who lost five babies through miscarriage. Services being held in Canterbury, York, Carlisle, Glasgow, Edinburgh, Bristol, Exeter and many more through the year. Www.sayinggoodbye.org for full details.


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Just to add... I went to the service at St Paul's in London last November and it was very special. If you would like your pregnancy and baby to be honored in this way I really recommend these services. The team at Saying Goodbye know exactly what it's like to experience baby loss.
Txx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I went to one last year- it was really very good. It was a perfect way to remember my babies. Xxx


----------

